
A Twitter parody leads to expensive lessons in Peoria - wglb
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/editorials/ct-peoria-aclu-twitter-edit-0908-20150904-story.html
======
gayprogrammer
Unavailable due to paywall.

~~~
tzs
Google it to read it.

